# Cisco 1800 in lan linked 2 RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN drops packets when pinging public IPS



## Sean_Keltsch (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello,

I recently got a MikroTik Routerboard ( https://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN ) and am trying to establish public internet connectivity from my Cisco Lab, which is three routers and three switches, but regardless of what I do the I am routinely dropping 3-5 packets.

My setup is Cable Modem ------ > Routerboard ( my standard residence network is connected here) (192.168.8.1) LAB ----> Cisco 1800 (192.168.8.2 Fa 0/1) ----> 2 more Cisco 1800s ------- > Catalyst 3560 ---> 2 cisco 2960 


1. I have set up a plethora of different DNS servers, from my WOWway ISP, to 8.8.8.8, to Open DNS, to almost anything I could think of to try, I can ping URLs, so I don't think it's an issue with DNS. I think so line encapsulation might be incorrect, but I hard coded the bandwidth on 10 megs on both sides, synched the MTUs. and cannot figure out why I cannot get a consistent 5/5 successful packets. 
( I'll post outputs below)

The odd thing is that I sometimes I am losing no packets on the same IP/hostname/URL sometimes I am losing a lot, there's no consistency.

Here are some examples: 


1. Translating "www.google.com"...domain server (64.233.217.3) [OK]Type escape sequence to abort. Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 64.53.251.49, timeout is 2 seconds: !.!. Success rate is 40 percent (2/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 16/16/16 ms |||||||||||||| 

2. Translating "twitter.com"...domain server (64.233.217.3) [OK]Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 199.16.156.198, timeout is 2 seconds:
!!!!!
Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 32/36/44 ms

3. ping 8.8.8.8 Type escape sequence to abort. Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 8.8.8.8, timeout is 2 seconds: !!!!! Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 24/26/28 ms

4. r1#ping ESPN: The Worldwide Leader in Sports
Translating "www.espn.com"...domain server (64.233.217.3) [OK]

Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 199.181.133.5, timeout is 2 seconds:
.!.!.
Success rate is 40 percent (2/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 56/58/60 ms

_____show run_______

r1#show run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 3609 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 06:13:42 UTC Thu Sep 15 2016 by donald
version 15.1
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
service password-encryption
!
hostname r1
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
enable secret 5 $1$D6te$ChB1UHly1vvieAuIQVCn.0
!
no aaa new-model
!
memory-size iomem 5
no dot11 syslog
ip source-route
!
!
!
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.14.1 192.168.14.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.18.1 192.168.18.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.200.1 192.168.200.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.20.1 192.168.20.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.21.1 192.168.21.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.22.1 192.168.22.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.23.1 192.168.23.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.24.1 192.168.24.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.25.1 192.168.25.200
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.26.1 192.168.26.200
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.14.0
network 192.168.14.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.14.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.18.0
network 192.168.18.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.18.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.200.0
network 192.168.200.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.200.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.20.0
network 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.20.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.21.0
network 192.168.21.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.21.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.22.0
network 192.168.22.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.22.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.23.0
network 192.168.23.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.23.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.24.0
network 192.168.24.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.24.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.25.0
network 192.168.25.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.25.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
ip dhcp pool 192.168.26.0
network 192.168.26.0 255.255.255.0
default-router 192.168.26.1
dns-server 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
!
!
ip cef
ip name-server 64.233.217.3
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip name-server 208.67.222.222
ip name-server 84.200.69.80
no ipv6 cef
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
!
!
!
license udi pid CISCO1841 sn FHK124524MC
username donald password 7 0212164E0616
!
redundancy
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
ip address 192.168.10.2 255.255.255.0
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
bandwidth 10000
ip address 192.168.8.2 255.255.255.0
speed auto
full-duplex
!
interface Serial0/0/0
no ip address
no fair-queue
!
interface Serial0/1/0
ip address 192.168.9.1 255.255.255.252
!
!
router eigrp 1
network 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255
network 192.168.8.0
network 192.168.200.0
redistribute static
!
ip forward-protocol nd
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
!
ip dns server
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 FastEthernet0/1
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.8.1
ip route 192.168.8.0 255.255.255.0 FastEthernet0/1
ip route 192.168.200.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.9.2
!
access-list 101 permit udp any any eq domain
access-list 101 permit udp any eq domain any
!
!
!
!
snmp-server group GROUP1 v3 priv read ALL-ACCESS
snmp-server view ALL-ACCESS iso included
snmp-server view INT-ACCESS ifEntry included
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
line con 0
password 7 1301181C0A0000
logging synchronous
login
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
logging synchronous
login local
transport input all
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

______show INT fa 0/1_______

#show int fa 0/1

FastEthernet0/1 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is Gt96k FE, address is 0021.a028.d0d1 (bia 0021.a028.d0d1)
Internet address is 192.168.8.2/24
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 10000 Kbit/sec, DLY 1000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation ARPA, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Full-duplex, 10Mb/s, 100BaseTX/FX
ARP type: ARPA, ARP Timeout 04:00:00
Last input 00:00:00, output 00:00:00, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
Queueing strategy: fifo
Output queue: 0/40 (size/max)
5 minute input rate 3000 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 3000 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec
22861 packets input, 3140949 bytes
Received 5019 broadcasts (0 IP multicasts)
9 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
9 input errors, 9 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored
0 watchdog
0 input packets with dribble condition detected
24853 packets output, 2569448 bytes, 0 underruns
1 output errors, 27 collisions, 30 interface resets
18 unknown protocol drops
0 babbles, 1 late collision, 0 deferred
0 lost carrier, 0 no carrier
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out

Router board Interface GUI page connected to Ra Fa 0/1:

General

Name ether3
Type Ethernet
MTU 1500
L2 MTU 
2000
Max L2 MTU 4074
MAC Address 6C:3B:6B:3F:01:AB
ARP disabled enabled proxy-arp reply-only
Master Port ether1 ether10 ether2-master ether3 ether4 ether5 ether6-master ether7 ether8 ether9 none sfp1
Bandwidth (Rx/Tx) unlimited 64k 128k 256k 512k 1M 2M 4M 5M 8M 10M	/	unlimited 64k 128k 256k 512k 1M 2M 4M 5M 8M 10M
Switch switch1
Ethernet

Auto Negotiation not checked, tried both
Tx Flow Control auto off on
Rx Flow Control auto off on
Speed 10Mbps100Mbps1Gbps10Gbps | 10 megs
Full Duplex 
Overall Stats

Tx/Rx Bytes 
157120580/14201049
Tx/Rx 64 
28951/61591
Tx/Rx 65-127 
10398/19586
Tx/Rx 128-255 
11115/3452
Tx/Rx 256-511 
3307/1537
Tx/Rx 512-1023 
3698/9937
Tx/Rx 1024-1518 
100371/871
Tx/Rx 1519-max 
0/0
Tx/Rx Too Long 
0/0
Rx Stats

Rx Broadcast 
852
Rx Pause 
0
Rx Multicast 
5372
Rx FCS Error 
0
Rx Align Error 
0
Rx Too Short 
0
Rx Fragment 
1
Rx Overflow 
0
Tx Stats

Tx Broadcast 
2103
Tx Pause 
0
Tx Multicast 
16847
Tx Underrun 
0
Tx Collision 
0
Tx Excessive Collision 
0
Tx Multiple Collision 
0
Tx Single Collision 
0
Tx Excessive Deferred 
0
Tx Deferred 
0
Tx Late Collision 
0
Status

Last Link Down Time Sep/15/2016 01:27:03
Last Link Up Time Sep/15/2016 01:27:05
Link Downs 8
Auto Negotiation disabled
Rate 10Mbps
Full Duplex 
Advertising 
10M half	10M full
100M half	100M full
1000M half	1000M full
Link Partner Advertising 
10M half	10M full
100M half	100M full
1000M half	1000M full
Traffic

Tx/Rx Rate 1696 bps	/	0 bps
Tx/Rx Packet Rate 1 p/s	/	0 p/s
FP Tx/Rx Rate 0 bps	/	0 bps
FP Tx/Rx Packet Rate 0 p/s	/	0 p/s
Tx/Rx Bytes 149.8 MiB	/	13.5 MiB
Tx/Rx Packets 157 840	/	96 974
Tx/Rx Drops 0	/	0
Tx/Rx Errors 0	/	0
I would love to hear your opinions, thanks.


Best Regards, 


Sean Keltsch




12345Overall Rating: 0 (0 ratings)
Following Reply
RepliesCollapse all Recent replies last

seankeltsch about 3 hours ago
Hmmmm, no ideas at all? Am I trying to fit a square peg in a round hole?

12345Overall Rating: 0 (0 ratings)
Report Edit Reply
Actions
Create Discussion
Create Blog
Create Document
Create Video
Create a service request
This Discussion

Posted September 14, 2016 at 11:15 PM
By seankeltsch
Stats:
Replies:	0 Overall Rating:	0
Views:	0 Votes:	0
Shares:	0	
Tags: No tags
0
VotesUnfollowShortcutAbusePDF

Trending Topics - WAN
Cisco gre tunnel
Cisco vlan issues
Cisco usb console driver
redistribute bgp into eigrp
Cisco bpdu guard
Cisco no ip redirects
Cisco virtual comm port 00 failed
Cisco rv042 firmware
Cisco rai detected
Information For
Small Business
Midsize Business
Executives
Home
Service Provider
Industries
Contacts
Contact Cisco
News & Alerts
Newsroom
Blogs
Field Notices
Security Advisories
Technology Trends
Cloud
IPv6
Mobility
Open Network Environment
Trustworthy Systems
Support
Downloads
Documentation
Communities
Developer Network
Learning Network
Support Community
Video Portal
About Cisco
Investor Relations
Corporate Social Responsibility
Environmental Sustainability
Tomorrow Starts Here
Career Opportunities
Programs
Cisco Designated VIP Program
Cisco Powerered
Financing Options
Terms & Conditions

Privacy Statement

Cookie Policy

Trademarks of Cisco Systems, Inc.


----------



## Sean_Keltsch (Sep 17, 2016)

NM I resolved. Thanks.


----------

